# Amatriciana...



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all!

4th receipe for me: it's dedicated to Luca Lazzari.

Let's take a look to the needed ingredients...

4 persons

400 gr Spaghetti
1 hot pepper
1 spoon of oil 
1 glass of dry white wine
Pepper
75 gr of Pecorino Romano
100 gr Guanciale (do you remember Carbonara receipe? That's it!!!)
350gr of tomato sauce

1 Slice the guanciale, by obtaining "listarelle" (in Italian language...): pieces of about 7x2 cm
2 Cut the hot pepper into small pieces
3 Preheat a large pan on medium heat with the oil, and then put guanciale and hot pepper into it
4 Let the guanciale caramelize by sometimes stir the ingredients (is this expression correct in English?)
5 When guanciale becomes caramelized, add the glass of white wine and let it evaporate at all
6 Remove guangiale and hot pepper from the pan (you have to keep only the oil in the pan)
7 Put the tomato sauce into the pan and let the sauce cook for about 10 minutes (it depends on your tastes...)
8 Cook Spaghetti ("al dente"!!!!!) into a large pot with boiling wather and salt
9 When pasta will be ready, drain it and put it into the pan with the restricted tomato sauce, also add guangiale and hot pepper
10 Add pecorino and pepper, and stir for about 1 minute with 2 wood spoons
11 Serve your dish and enjoy it!

If you can find it, it's preferable to use "San Marzano" tomatoes instead of a normal tomato sauce. The real receipe uses only fresh tomatoes.

In Italy, "San Marzano"'s period is between July and September.

You need 450gr of this kind of tomatoes. Before to put them into the pan, precook it into salted boiling wather, until you will see little cracks on tomato's skin.
Then drain them, remove their skin, cut them into small pieces and remove the seed.
Finally, put it in the pan as for the aforementioned sauce.

I hope you'll like it!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my favorite Italian dishes! I usually make it with bucatini, but otherwise your recipe looks almost the same as the one I use. 

It looks like the word "listarelle" translates to "strips". I would probably say either strips or julienne, which means matchstick size pieces.


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> One of my favorite Italian dishes! I usually make it with bucatini, but otherwise your recipe looks almost the same as the one I use.



You're perfectly right!

But I don't like it so much, so I prefer Spaghetti or Rigatoni...

PS: in Italian language (or Roman one...), if one wants to express the concept that a thing is well matched with another one (like bucatini with Amatriciana sauce), we say:

"E' la morte sua!!!"

Translation:

"It's it dead!!!"

Cheers....


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> One of my favorite Italian dishes! I usually make it with bucatini, but otherwise your recipe looks almost the same as the one I use.
> 
> It looks like the word "listarelle" translates to "strips". I would probably say either strips or julienne, which means matchstick size pieces.



Steve, I think that listarelle are "flatter" then matchsticks, which have a square section, I suppose.
Let's see if ragno nero will clear his procedure about this most important issue...

I always hated geometry...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 26, 2013)

ragno nero cuocet said:


> ...
> 
> 4th receipe for me: it's dedicated to Luca Lazzari.



Grazie!


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 26, 2013)

Luca, you are right...

These are "listarelle"







Cheers...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 26, 2013)

ragno nero cuocet said:


> Luca, you are right...
> 
> These are "listarelle"
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photo...

I must say that I cut them a little shorter.


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 26, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Thanks for the photo...
> 
> I must say that I cut them a little shorter.



Mee too, until 4 years ago... Than I ate amatriciana at Amatrice, and "listarelle" was as in the picture...

I don't konw why, but since that day, I've always sliced guanciale in this way...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 26, 2013)

Then I will do the same! In Amatrice they surely know how to prepare a perfect Amatriciana


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 26, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Then I will do the same! In Amatrice they surely know how to prepare a perfect Amatriciana



They do... (I hope...)


----------

